# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Huế - Động Thiên Đường 5 ngày (tour ghép)

## poohtravel

*TOUR “HÀNH TRÌNH DI SẢN”*
*Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Huế - Động Thiên Đường*
*(Chương trình: 5 ngày 4đêm, khởi hành thứ Tư hoặc Bảy hằng tuần)*

_Thành phố Đà Nẵng - Thành phố trẻ , năng động nằm ngay bên bờ sông Hàn và ngay cạnh biển Đông nên Thành phố Đà Nẵng thực sự quyến rũ ko chỉ đối với người dân Đà nẵng nói riêng mà với tất cả các du khách nói chung. Đến Đà Nẵng bạn có thể tận hưởng không khí cực kỳ mang “chất biển” , bạn có thể hít thở ,lắng nghe gió biển , những ánh nắng sớm ban mai , bình minh-hoàng hôn trên biển …_

*Ngày 01: Đón khách – SƠN TRÀ - ĐÀ NẴNG + OPTIONTAL TOUR BÀ NÀ (Ăn trưa, ăn tối)*

- Sáng-trưa: Đón quý khách tại Đà Nẵng (Sân bay, Ga, Bến Xe...) từ 07h00 đến 13h00 (sau thời gian này, quý khách tự túc nhập đoàn) đưa đi ăn trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng “Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”. Nhận phòng K/sạn nghỉ ngơi.
(nếu quý khách muốn tham quan Bà Nà, đặt chuyến bay muộn nhất 08’00 hạ cánh đến Đà Nẵng, , mua thêm Tour ghép đi Bà Nà, phụ thu thêm 650,000 đ/khách (bao gồm xe, hướng dẫn viên, vé cáp treo khứ hồi, thay bữa trưa đặc sản bằng buổi ăn trưa trên Bà Nà, chiều về tiếp tục nhập đoàn)
- Chiều: Khởi hành đi Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Mountain) quay một vòng quanh Bán Đảo để thưởng ngoạn toàn cảnh phố biển Đà Nẵng trên cao, viếng Linh Ứng Tự - nơi có tượng Phật Bà 65m cao nhất Việt Nam  và tắm biển Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng
- Tối:        Ăn tối hải sản. Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình Nghệ Thuật Truyền Thống Việt Nam và tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về

*Ngày 02: ĐÀ NẴNG – NGŨ HÀNH SƠN -  ĐÔ THỊ CỔ HỘI AN (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)*

- Sáng:  Điểm tâm. Khởi hành tham quan khu di tích – danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn (khám phá các hang động, vãn cảnh đẹp non nước trời mây, viếng những ngôi chùa thiêng), Làng Nghề Điêu Khắc Đá  Non Nước. Tiếp tục vào Hội An nhận phòng KS nghỉ ngơi. 
- Trưa:   Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Hội An
- Chiều: Bách bộ tham quan và mua sắm Phố Cổ với: Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Bảo tàng văn hóa Sa Huỳnh, Nhà Cổ hàng trăm năm tuổi, Hội Quán Phước Kiến & Xưởng thủ công mỹ nghệ - thưởng thức ca nhạc truyền thống lúc 15h15.
- Tối:        Ăn tối nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản Hội An (Cao Lầu - Bánh Bao - Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh). Tự do thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp Phố Cổ Hội An.

*Ngày 03: HỘI AN - CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ - QUẢNG BÌNH (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)*

- Sáng:  Điểm tâm. Rời Đà Nẵng đi Cố Đô Huế - Di sản văn hoá Thế Giới, tiếp tục hành trình xuyên hầm đường bộ đèo Hải Vân đến Huế, tham quan Lăng Khải Định lộng lẫy- kết hợp tinh xảo hai nền kiến trúc, văn hoá Đông – Tây.
- Trưa:   Ăn trưa nhà hàng. Khởi hành đi Quảng Bình Viếng thăm Thánh Địa La Vang (Được phong tặng là Tiểu Vương Cung Thánh Đường) và chụp ảnh Vĩ tuyến 17 - Cầu Hiền Lương - Sông Bến Hải (Giới tuyến tạm thời chia cắt 2 miền Nam - Bắc suốt 20 năm từ 1954-1973), nhận phòng KS 4 sao nghỉ ngơi.
- Tối:        Ăn tối nhà hàng và ngủ KS 4 sao.

*Ngày 04: ĐỘNG THIÊN ĐƯỜNG – ĐỘNG PHONG NHA (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)*

- Sáng:  Điểm tâm sớm. Khởi hành đi tham quan Động Thiên Đường với các địa danh Làng Chày Lập, suối Nước Mọc kì vỹ để khám phá vẻ đẹp đẹp huyền bí của động khô dài nhất Châu Á, là kỳ quan thiên nhiên của thế giới với những tuyệt mỹ của tạo hóa ban tặng. Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội trải nghiệm từng cung bậc của chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh, thiên đình, mái nhà rông Tây Nguyên, tháp chàm bí ẩn của gió và cát.
- Trưa:   Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Động Thiên Đường. Chiều ngồi thuyền ngược sông Son chinh phục động Phong Nha: hang Bi Ký, Cô Tiên & Cung Đình dưới sâu lòng núi nơi có con sông ngầm từ Lào chảy sang, chiêm ngưỡng các khối thạch nhũ tuyệt đẹp được kiến tạo bởi thiên nhiên qua hàng ngàn thiên niên kỷ. Khởi hành về lại Huế theo đường Trường Sơn – Hồ Chí Minh huyền thoại.
- Tối:     Ăn tối nhà hàng và ngủ K/sạn tại Huế.

*Ngày 05: HUẾ - ĐẠI NỘI – CHÙA THIÊN MỤ - Tiễn khách (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa)*

- Sáng:  Điểm tâm.Tham quan Đại Nội (Hoàng Cung của 13 vị vua triều Nguyễn, triều đại phong kiến cuối cùng của Việt Nam: Ngọ Môn, Điện Thái Hoà, Tử Cấm Thành, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh) và Chùa Thiên Mụ cổ kính, xây dựng từ những năm đầu của thế kỉ XVII.
- Trưa:   Ăn trưa nhà hàng.
- Chiều: Tiễn khách ga Huế/ sân bay Huế từ 14h00 đến 17h00  và sân bay Đà Nẵng từ 17h00 đến 23h00 . Chào thân ái. Kết thúc chương trình.

*Giá tour trọn gói cho 1 khách: 4.100.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn, khách đoàn liên hệ)*
Ghi chú: Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** PHỤC VỤ ĐOÀN:*

- Xe vận chuyển tốt đời mới đón - tiễn và phục vụ theo chương trình.
(15, 25, 35, 45 chỗ tùy theo số lượng khách của mỗi tour)
- Ngủ 2khách/phòng khách sạn tiện nghi 3 sao tiện nghi :hệ thống máy nước nóng lạnh, ĐT, phòng tắm riêng, phòng 2-3 người… trường hợp lẻ nam, lẻ nữ:  ngủ phòng ba, trường hợp đi 1 người, phụ thu phòng đơn nếu không tìm được người ghép
- Ăn các bữa theo tour: 04 bữa sáng buffet + 05 bữa trưa + 04 bữa tối tiêu chuẩn 100,000 VNĐ/suất (thưởng thức hải sản Đà Nẵng, đặc sản Hội An & Huế)
- Ca Huế sông Hương: Thuyền Rồng, Nhạc Công, Ca sĩ + Thả hoa đăng cầu may.
- Thuyền du lịch Phong Nha và xe điện thăm Động Thiên Đường.
- Vé tham quan các điểm.
- Vé tham dự biểu diễn nghệ thuật truyền thống.
- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
- Phục vụ 02nước0.5l/khách /ngày.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch.

** KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*

- Chi phí cá nhân, uống tự gọi trong các bữa ăn,.. và tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
- Vé máy bay/tàu/ô tô khứ hồi: HN//DN – HUE//HN.

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322 Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: http://www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

